# Bucks Fire George Karl



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Bucks Fire George Karl

_The Milwaukee Bucks have dismissed coach George Karl, ESPN The Magazine's Ric Bucher has learned. Karl was 205-173 in his five seasons. Details to come._


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I guess _that's_ what they're doing. Goodbye Karl complaints.

Who's gonna be the coach? A chance of Carlisle?


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Well the problematic Karl, Allen, Big Dog, and Cassel are gone. Total change. I hope for Carlisle.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Fratello possibly too


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

i hope they do get rick carlisle too. great coach. he is the only name out there it seems. i dont know of anyone else.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

(see my above post )


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> Bucks Fire George Karl
> 
> _The Milwaukee Bucks have dismissed coach George Karl, ESPN The Magazine's Ric Bucher has learned. Karl was 205-173 in his five seasons. Details to come._



Thats not true. They didn't fire him. All they are saying is that he is leaving. 

Here is the article from SLAM! Sports:

------------------------------------------------------------

George Karl is out as coach of the Milwaukee Bucks, a team in turmoil.

The Bucks wouldn't say whether they fired Karl or he resigned, but general manager Larry Harris made it clear Sunday the team didn't want the coach back.

"It was pretty clear on both sides that this was the way to go," Harris said. "We felt we needed to get someone in there this year and for years to come."

The move is the latest in a series completely revamping a club that reached the Eastern Conference finals just two years ago. The Bucks finished 42-40 this year, losing to conference champion New Jersey in the first round of the playoffs.

Star guard Ray Allen? Gone -- traded to Seattle for Gary Payton during last season.

Payton? He's gone, too -- he signed with the Los Angeles Lakers as a free agent.

Sam Cassell, another key cog? He was shipped to the Minnesota Timberwolves last month.

Plus, general manager Ernie Grunfeld left two weeks ago to become president of basketball operations with the Washington Wizards. And the uncertainty even extended to ownership. Sen. Herb Kohl was negotiating a possible sale of the team during the year to Michael Jordan but since said he will keep the team for now.

Now Karl is out the door. He had one year left on a two-year contract and was expected to make an NBA-record $7 million. Harris said the team will honor that deal.

"Personally and professionally, I have enjoyed five good years here," Karl said in a statement released by the Bucks. "I'm grateful for the opportunity that (Bucks owner) Sen. Kohl gave me to come to Milwaukee."

Karl's agent, Bret Adams, did not immediately return messages from The Associated Press.

Harris called Karl "a tremendous coach whose achievements speak for themselves."

Karl went 205-173 with Milwaukee, taking the team to the playoffs in four of his five seasons. The only coaches to win more games with Milwaukee are Don Nelson (540) and Larry Costello (410).

"We are a better organization for having worked with George," team owner Herb Kohl said. "Now we'll start a new chapter and will seek to stay competitive and improve with a new coach."

Karl is the 13th-winningest coach in NBA history at 708-499. He also coached Cleveland, Golden State and Seattle.

He spoke in the past about wanting to take a year off to watch his son, Coby, play college basketball at Boise State.

Harris said he began seriously reviewing the team's coaching situation after replacing Grunfeld.

"It was really difficult," Harris said. He added that he and Karl did not discuss whether Karl could coach another team this coming season.

Karl said after the season that he was looking forward to working again with such emerging players as Michael Redd, Dan Gadzuric, Marcus Haislip and Desmond Mason.

But Karl had some personnel matters to straighten out, notably repairing his relationship with forward Tim Thomas, who was benched over the final month after refusing to re-enter a game in March.

When Karl signed his two-year, $14 million extension in 2001 -- the richest contract in pro sports for a coach who doesn't also serve as general manager -- he said he hoped it would raise the pay scale for coaches.

Instead, it made him a lightning rod for criticism. 

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

He is down cause of GP.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Well that was unexpected.

I don't know what to think... I suppose they're out and out cleaning house. I don't think many people will miss Karl... especially if they bring in Carlisle.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

They brting in Carlisle and this forum just might break the 1,000 post mark yet!


----------



## MikeIsGood (Jul 24, 2003)

This was a good move. Im hearing the names of coaches, former assistant coaches, that have been under Karl before, which I dont like. I dont want someone here that could have been influenced by GK. We need a new style, and a coach to grow with the team and adapt to them.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Carlisle hasn't expressed any interest... I read somewhere where he wants a commentating gig :|

They'll be looking for a guy without previous experience... basically it's gonna be a shot in the dark :|


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

That is a great thing that they fired Karl, he is a horrible coach IMO, BTW the main reason I'm posting in here is because your post count has been at 666 for a couple days....lol


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I don't know if they did a god job with firing Karl. They should have kept him one more year and see what he does. They had to pay him something anyways. :|


----------

